# Quality of stones from Threadart.com



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Can anyone share their thoughts of the quality of the stones from Threadart? Also, being a newbee at rhinestones, what does the AB mean?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The lettering grade of rhinestones pretty much depends on what the vendor wants to say it is...I do not know of an authentic grading chart. I did get a small sample of stones from Threadart and I was not overly impressed since I have never ordered from them. So far Welcome to Shine Art USA - has been my usual source or from Rhinestones


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

AB stands for Aurora Borealis. Kind of like the northern lights. They are a clear stone but according to what they are on or around, they reflect all kinds of light prisms. Most places charge extra for them. They are used sparingly in designs due to the fact they are a little expensive. I used some for a Christmas tree design that just had a few light strands.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

When I first started making rhinestone transfers Thread Art was who I purchased my rhinestones from. I liked using them because you could purchase smaller quantities and not have to make a large investment upfront. Unfortunately the quality of the rhinestones is not consistent. Some shipments I received had very few stones that I had to discard but then there were others that I felt I spent more time just trying to find the good rhinestones in the batch. One good thing is they do accept returns so I would inspect each shipment of rhinestones as soon as you receive them. 

I exclusively use Shine Art for all of my rhinestone purchases.


----------



## ac18432 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a copy of their pricing and it's is not very friendly nor is the ordering. What stones do you order and do call your email your order to them. The pricing is great but not sure about the rest????


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

AB stones are cool, but they're the most expensive stones and are not clear because they're coated with an iridescent film over the stone. I usually prefer to use regular color stones because they have more sparkle to them when the light shines through them.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

ac18432 said:


> I have a copy of their pricing and it's is not very friendly nor is the ordering. What stones do you order and do call your email your order to them. The pricing is great but not sure about the rest????


If you are referring to ordering from Shine Art I usually just send them an email with the color/size & quantity I want and then they email back with pricing and shipping options. I don't think that you can order from their website...it has to be done by phone or email. I tried faxing my order once by did not get a response and had to email it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

When I first started, I also used Thread Art for all of my stones, as they did have the best prices. The quality is ok, not great. I never had any problems with the stones I received, but I have not gotten anything from them in a good while, as I import all my stones in large quantities for use and resale now. The AB stones have an irredecent coating over them so that their colors often look like the stone has been coated with mother of pearl. I don't know where you guys get your stones, but I NEVER pay more for AB stones. I don't stock any but the crystal AB, as I just don't get a lot of request for the other colors in AB. I can't say much about the quality of the Shine Art stones that you all seem to use, as they have TERRIBLE customer service, and after several attempts, I never received the samples I requested or got any information on placing an order. No worries though, I am quite satisfied with the vendor who was responsive


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

By the way, there are 2 kinds of Korean AB crystals. When you get production, do not mix AB crystals from different companies. 

There were 2 big Korean rhinestone manufacturers. First one has a blue iridescent shine and the second has a yellowish iridescent light on the AB. 

Also check if your AB coating fades away. Then you may not want to use for children clothing as stated on CSPIA. I believe the CSPIA testing is $25 on small labs and $75 on the big ones. 

I have just had a COSTCO childrenwear order turned down because of this issue. 

Good Luck!


----------

